# One Hundred Years of Solitude



## Salad (Mar 12, 2007)

I've just read the book _One Hundred Years of Solitude_, and I think it is the most amazing book ever written. It deals with _so_ much, and never fails to amaze. What do you all think about it? (especially the ending- which completely blew me away. I went and read the last chapter two times more after I had finished it)


----------



## Mike C (Mar 13, 2007)

I loved it, mostly, but I found the mounting disaster and misery, generation after generation, just too much, and never finished it. I'll have to get back to it one of these days.


----------



## ruksak (Mar 13, 2007)

One of the mighty books on my must-read list at the moment.


----------



## Vanest (Mar 13, 2007)

_Cien Años de Soledad_ is García Márquez's most famous book. It is also one of the most important novels in Latinamerican literature. I read it for the first time when I was 18 and have read it about five times since. I always find something new and revealing. The book is alive with the history of Colombia, in particular, but all of Latin America in general. 

What you say here:


			
				Mike C said:
			
		

> I loved it, mostly, but I found the mounting disaster and misery, generation after generation, just too much, and never finished it. I'll have to get back to it one of these days.


Is because it is an accurate, but painful, depiction of our society, politics, religion and world in general. The story of the Buendías could be any family's story. I found many of my relatives in the book...


----------



## Salad (Mar 14, 2007)

That's why its so brilliant- because the characters have bits of everyone in them. They seem _real_, which doesn't happen very often. You feel as if you actually know his characters, which makes their sorrow all the worse.


----------



## salad days (Apr 23, 2007)

Marquez leaves me speechless everytime I read his books. and I have every single one of them too. His use of language is so amazing..


----------



## strangedaze (Apr 26, 2007)

i just finished 'memories of my meloncholy whores.' not bad. short, kind of twisted. i was trying to decide between cholera and a hundred years, but i think i know which im going to pick.


----------



## Ross Brodie (Sep 16, 2007)

I was confused, i felt it rambled, but I have to say, it was magic the way he sowed it all up into a leather purse of a story. End was great.


----------

